# Thread for public figures telling it like it is about Thatcher



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't imagine much response to this thread, but it might surprise me.

Anyone famous enough to get on telly, in print, or on the radio saying why Thatcher was a bastard's bastard, quote/link them here.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Benn. As posted already...called her as Class Warrior.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2013)

Galloway has a lovely tweet about it.



> Thatcher described Nelson Mandela as a "terrorist". I was there. I saw her lips move. May she burn in the hellfires.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 8, 2013)

Does Gerry of the Beard count?

*Gerry Adams comments on the death of Margaret Thatcher*
April 8, 2013
Sinn Féin President Gerry Adams commenting on the death today of former British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher said:
“Margaret Thatcher did great hurt to the Irish and British people during her time as British Prime Minister.
"Working class communities were devastated in Britain because of her policies.
"Her role in international affairs was equally belligerent whether in support of the Chilean dictator Pinochet, her opposition to sanctions against apartheid South Africa; and her support for the Khmer Rouge.
"Here in Ireland her espousal of old draconian militaristic policies prolonged the war and caused great suffering. She embraced censorship, collusion and the killing of citizens by covert operations, including the targeting of solicitors like Pat Finucane, alongside more open military operations and refused to recognise the rights of citizens to vote for parties of their choice.
"Her failed efforts to criminalise the republican struggle and the political prisoners is part of her legacy.
"It should be noted that in complete contradiction of her public posturing, she authorised a back channel of communications with the Sinn Féin leadership but failed to act on the logic of this.
"Unfortunately she was faced with weak Irish governments who failed to oppose her securocrat agenda or to enlist international support in defence of citizens in the north.
"Margaret Thatcher will be especially remembered for her shameful role during the epic hunger strikes of 1980 and 81.
"Her Irish policy failed miserably."


----------



## Fruitloop (Apr 8, 2013)

"She created today's housing crisis. She created the banking crisis. And she created the benefits crisis. It was her government that started putting people on incapacity benefit rather than register them as unemployed because the Britain she inherited was broadly full employment. She decided when she wrote off our manufacturing industry that she could live with two or three million unemployed, and the benefits bill, the legacy of that, we are struggling with today. In actual fact, every real problem we face today is the legacy of the fact that she was fundamentally wrong."

Ken Livingstone


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

A good start, and I've learned something new:  she supported the Khmer Rouge?? Surely not?? Communists, genocidal...why would she?


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2013)

Derek Hatton on LBC said he wasn't going to celebrate her death and he felt sorry for her family, but ultimately she really shouldn't have been born.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> A good start, and I've learned something new:  she supported the Khmer Rouge?? Surely not?? Communists, genocidal...why would she?



Especially from 3'40" onwards


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> A good start, and I've learned something new: she supported the Khmer Rouge?? Surely not?? Communists, genocidal...why would she?


 
I only found that one out today as well


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> A good start, and I've learned something new: she supported the Khmer Rouge?? Surely not?? Communists, genocidal...why would she?


because they didn't like the vietnamese


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2013)

Galloway tweeted 'Tramp the dirt down' straight off.


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

think this is going to be quite a short thread..


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

treelover said:


> think this is going to be quite a short thread..


 
Today, definitely. But perhaps in a few days some journalists might feel they can be a bit more frank with their opinions. Galloway etc would be expected to be as harsh and as shocking as possible, that's what they do, but others would be wary about being seen as insensitive. Once this initial fawning period is over, though, who knows.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 8, 2013)

A taste of the sort of shit which you might expect in North Korea or Iran.
 Aren't we glad to in the birthplace of democracy and free speech.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 8, 2013)

Remember how reverent everyone was the day Jimmy Savile died?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

8ball said:


> Remember how reverent everyone was the day Jimmy Savile died?


 
like him or not, he stood up for what he believed in and never wavered

savile is not for turning


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> A taste of the sort of shit which you might expect in North Korea or Iran.
> Aren't we glad to in the birthplace of democracy and free speech.


 
I knew it would be like this but the amount of reverence in the media is becoming a bit incredible. It has lost all sense of reality


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I knew it would be like this but the amount of reverence in the media is becoming a bit incredible. It has lost all sense of reality


That's why I am avoiding it. Don't even switch it on!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 8, 2013)

Christ, its a sad day when you have to approve of Gerry Adams and Ken Livingstone


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 8, 2013)

Fruitloop said:


> "She created today's housing crisis. She created the banking crisis. And she created the benefits crisis. It was her government that started putting people on incapacity benefit rather than register them as unemployed because the Britain she inherited was broadly full employment. She decided when she wrote off our manufacturing industry that she could live with two or three million unemployed, and the benefits bill, the legacy of that, we are struggling with today. In actual fact, every real problem we face today is the legacy of the fact that she was fundamentally wrong."
> 
> Ken Livingstone


 
Well said, Ken.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I knew it would be like this but the amount of reverence in the media is becoming a bit incredible. It has lost all sense of reality


Will any media be examining the legacy of Wapping?


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 8, 2013)

Alan Cummings (NUM) on BBC news in Easington earlier this afternoon did alright.  Pathetic craven attempt to paint it as a minority opinion by the interviewer at the end


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Geri (Apr 8, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Derek Hatton on LBC said he wasn't going to celebrate her death and he felt sorry for her family, but ultimately she really shouldn't have been born.


 
I adore Derek Hatton.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 8, 2013)

I feel sorry for her family, but it has nothing to do with her being dead.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## articul8 (Apr 8, 2013)

Johnny Vegas and Joey Barton both slagged her off on Twitter


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 8, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Especially from 3'40" onwards




Kids TV has really gone down the pan, hasn't it.


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2013)

Not exactly a renowned public figure but I post this because 'trickle down' was one of the few beliefs that the media were prepared to concede might be dead once the financial crisis took hold. However I'm not sure such opinions on the state of 'trickle down' have been sustained since. Perhaps they have and people have just been keeping quiet about it.

*1732:* *Sunny Hundal, Liberal Conspiracy editor *
*tweets*: I think Thatcher's biggest legacy (besides impact on lives) was view that wealth will 'trickle down'. Only now Labour realising the mirage.


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 8, 2013)

The odious Frankie Boyle linked to Kool and the Gang, as reported in the Daily Mail's "hateful lefties" story.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Frankie Boyle said:
			
		

> Finally, I get to wear my black suit and tap shoes together


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Terry Christian said:
			
		

> Thatcher's dead . Let's not forget the misery she caused to millions , her description of Mandela as a terrorist , the destruction of our manufacturing base , her deregulation of the banks , her privatisation of our national assets including North Sea Oil - so the rich got richer - her fascist friends like pinochet and Saddam hussein and her support for apartheid in south africa and the way she prolonged the troubles in Northern Ireland - the mother of so many deaths and so much misery


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 8, 2013)

...and Mark Thatcher.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 8, 2013)

tenniselbow said:


> ...and Mark Thatcher.


 
Has he done a good quote about her too?


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2013)

Liverpool Walton MP Labour Steve Rotheram said: "The Iron Lady was one of the most divisive figures in British political history, celebrated by big business and the rich and powerful, but reviled by huge sections of a 'society' she didn't actually believe in.​"Far from being the saviour of Britain, the people of Liverpool have long recognised that it was that warped view of society that compounded many of our city's greatest problems.​"Her legacy for Liverpool and virtually every other city and town outside of the traditional shires and rural England, was one of acute misery."​


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2013)

Speaking to the Liverpool Echo, long-serving Bootle Labour MP Joe Benton added: "I send my condolences to Lady Thatcher's family.​"I also send them to the thousands of families who suffered from the policies she put in place when she was prime minister.​"Generations are still suffering from the damage she did to our industrial and manufacturing base, and her legacy of hitting the poor to give tax breaks to the rich."​


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2013)

Ricky Tomlinson said: "She was the epitome of the capitalist belief that you should take what you can and it doesn't matter who you tread on to get it.​"What she did to the miners was a disgrace. She was prepared to use the army against ordinary, British, working class people.​"The legacy she left is still apparent whenever you drive past any former coal town and see the desolation she left.​"She promised them all sorts when she wanted to close the mines, she said she would give them this industry, that industry to help people find work but it never happened.​"She gave them nothing, she left them with no jobs and no hope."​


----------



## elbows (Apr 8, 2013)

Chris Kitchen, general secretary for the National Union of Miners, said: "We've been waiting for a long time to hear the news of Baroness Thatcher's demise and I can't say I'm sorry.​"I've got no sympathy for Margaret Thatcher and I will not be shedding a tear for her.​"She's done untold damage to the mining community.​"I don't think Margaret Thatcher had any sympathy for the mining communities she decimated, the people she threw on the dole and the state she left the country in."​He added: "I honestly can't think of anything good I can say about Margaret Thatcher."​Mr Kitchen, speaking in Selby, North Yorkshire, said he believed mining would be different today if Baroness Thatcher had not become prime minister and said she had left a legacy of her policies.​He said: "If Margaret Thatcher hadn't been in power, I would hope mining would be different.​"I hope it would still be a nationalised industry, run for the benefit of the nation and we wouldn't be seeing the hikes in energy prices we are seeing now and will continue seeing."​Mr Kitchen continued: "Her policies still have an influence today, policies of greed and profit before all else.​"I only hope when Margaret Thatcher is buried, they bury her policies with her."​


----------



## articul8 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dennis Skinner


> *Denis Skinner* ‏@*BolsoverBeast*  17s
> Central London hotel room unexpectedly available. (Bedroom tax may apply.) http://www.theritzlondon.com/london-,rooms-en.html …


----------



## J Ed (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/apr/08/margaret-thatcher-death-etiquette


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Morrissey

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-morrissey-blasts-1818903



> Thatcher is remembered as The Iron Lady only because she possessed completely negative traits such as persistent stubbornness and a determined refusal to listen to others.
> "Every move she made was charged by negativity; she destroyed the British manufacturing industry, she hated the miners, she hated the arts, she hated the Irish Freedom Fighters and allowed them to die, she hated the English poor and did nothing at all to help them, she hated Greenpeace and environmental protectionists, she was the only European political leader who opposed a ban on the Ivory Trade, she had no wit and no warmth and even her own Cabinet booted her out.


----------



## Boru (Apr 8, 2013)

Attention citizens of Britain.. a Message from Ireland..

*This is a quote* 
Taoiseach Enda Kenny said he was saddened at the death of Margaret Thatcher.
He described the former British Prime Minister as a “formidable political leader” and focused on her signing of the Anglo-Irish Agreement.
Mr Kenny also extended his sympathies to her family and British Prime Minister David Cameron.
In a statement, Mr Kenny said she defined an era in British public life.
“I was saddened to learn of the death this morning of former British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher.

It gets worse..
http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/enda-kenny-saddened-by-thatcher-death-29182044.html


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 8, 2013)

Surprised not to see anything from John McDonnell on this thread - he's had a few choice words for Thatcher in the past.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 8, 2013)

Boru said:


> Attention citizens of Britain.. a Message from Ireland..
> 
> *This is a quote*
> Taoiseach Enda Kenny said he was saddened at the death of Margaret Thatcher.
> ...


 
Not on this thread please.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.michaelmeacher.info/weblog/2013/04/death-of-a-class-war-enthusiast/


----------



## shagnasty (Apr 8, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Johnny Vegas and Joey Barton both slagged her off on Twitter


i have listen lately to the bbc play the ragged trousered philantrophist johnny vegas co produced it and played one of the parts ,so must have leftward leanings


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> http://www.michaelmeacher.info/weblog/2013/04/death-of-a-class-war-enthusiast/


got a bit of a hard-on for the germans doesn't he?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2013)

killer b said:


> got a bit of a hard-on for the germans doesn't he?


He's a twat, to be fair.  But tonight we forget our differences.


----------



## Sue (Apr 8, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> He's a twat, to be fair. But tonight we forget our differences.


 
Michael 'I don't know how many homes I own but it's at least nine' Meacher? Oh yes.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2001/jan/20/politics.labour


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 8, 2013)

Alexei Sayle was alright on Channel 4 news.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2013)

Kevin Bridges 



> For all Maggie Thatcher done to the working class, was dying on a Friday too much to ask! The cow's cow..


----------



## Sunray (Apr 8, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2013)

Frankie Boyle @frankieboyle 

Looking forward to hearing about who found all the horcruxes


(Maybe a bit of a niche gag there).


----------



## Voley (Apr 8, 2013)

Also:



> *Frankie Boyle* ‏@*frankieboyle*  8h
> Before Thatcher: Scotland quite good at football; proper summers; near full employment; optimism
> After Thatcher: AIDS; Raoul Moat


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2013)

NVP said:


> Also:


UKIP member and contributor to Bloggers4UKIP,  Andrew Tekle-Cadman, taken in by this: https://twitter.com/GlasgowCCouncil/status/321234783361454080


----------



## Voley (Apr 8, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> UKIP member and contributor to Bloggers4UKIP, Andrew Tekle-Cadman, taken in by this: https://twitter.com/GlasgowCCouncil/status/321234783361454080





> welcome to twitter ya f'ckin moron


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 8, 2013)

I think what's most notable about these quotes is that with the exception of that lunatic Galloway, they actually maintain some decorum. Even her most implacable enemies, declaiming everything she ever did, are articulate enough to avoid to descending to unpleasant insults.

The contrast to the main thread here is pretty stark.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2013)

'unpleasant insults' are positively mild compared with her life's 'work'.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 9, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> I think what's most notable about these quotes is that with the exception of that lunatic Galloway, they actually maintain some decorum. Even her most implacable enemies, declaiming everything she ever did, are articulate enough to avoid to descending to unpleasant insults.
> 
> The contrast to the main thread here is pretty stark.


 
Oh fuck off you tedious cunt.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 9, 2013)

To maintain "decorum" in describing the work of Thatcher is to completely underestimate the damage she did to this country,.and other countries that had dealings with us.  She was the single worst thing that happened to this country since the second world war.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe not quite so much of a public figure but a thorn in the side of the establishment, from Craig Murray's blog:



> Let me give one anecdote to which I can personally attest. In leaving office she became a “consultant” to US tobacco giant Phillip Morris. She immediately used her influence on behalf of Phillip Morris to persuade the FCO to lobby the Polish government to reduce the size of health warnings on Polish cigarette packets. Poland was applying to join the EU, and the Polish health warnings were larger than the EU stipulated size.
> 
> I was the official on whose desk the instruction landed to lobby for lower health warnings. I refused to do it. My then Ambassador, Michael Llewellyn Smith (for whom I had and have great respect) came up with the brilliant diplomatic solution of throwing the instruction in the bin, but telling London we had done it.
> 
> So as you drown in a sea of praise for Thatcher, remember this. She was prepared to promote lung cancer, for cash.


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2013)

David Hopper, general secretary of the Durham Miners' Association on his 70th birthday:



> "It's the best birthday I've ever had, I'm celebrating. She was a heartless woman who tore the heart out of the mining communities of the North. She was a disaster for the workers of this country, although millionaires like those in David Cameron's Cabinet certainly did alright."


 
Happy birthday David


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 9, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> To maintain "decorum" in describing the work of Thatcher is to completely underestimate the damage she did to this country,.and other countries that had dealings with us. She was the single worst thing that happened to this country since the second world war.


 
That's an interesting and original take on events for sure.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought Ken Livingstone did pretty well on tonight's rather bizarre Newsnight. Paxman on the other hand was rubbish.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2013)

Also, I was listening to the world service just now and their discussion of Thatcher and her legacy was much better than what the domestic parts of the BBC have had to offer.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> A good start, and I've learned something new: she supported the Khmer Rouge?? Surely not?? Communists, genocidal...why would she?


 
They ended up on the right side of the Cold War.

Here's Ieng Sary having a drink and chat with UN Secretary-General Kurt Waldheim, when Waldheim wasn't organising benefit concerts in aid of Cambodians facing starvation.







People who'd had the misfortune first to live in a country under the rule of Pol Pot, then with a pro-Soviet, Vietnamese-installed government isolated and denied recognition by influential member states in favour of ... Pol Pot and friends.

The Coalition Government of Democratic Kampuchea occupied Cambodia's seat at the UN.


----------



## spliff (Apr 9, 2013)

JTG said:


> David Hopper, general secretary of the Durham Miners' Association on his 70th birthday:
> 
> Happy birthday David


Yesterday was my Mum's 87th birthday and when I phoned her she asked "What date did Diana, Churchill or Princess Margaret die?"
When I said I didn't know, she said Thatcher's date is going to be stuck with me forever. And she's right, it will do.
I read her the gist on Livingstone's eulogy from this thread: _"She created today's housing crisis. She created the banking crisis. And she created the benefits crisis" _
She broadly agreed but was most angry about council house sell-offs.
She was not looking forward to her visit to the lunch club tomorrow/today_ (in Hove actually)_ where she'll have to bite her tongue or just splat out her beliefs to the Mail believing throng_. _
_I wished her well._


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 9, 2013)

I was flicking through the channels last night, and came across a Thatcher biography program on S4C. It had shots of mines and some angry looking men, but I couldn't understand a word as it was in Welsh with no subtitles.

Gutting really, I'd love to have heard more of a Welsh perspective on her, to counter balance all the love she's been getting elsewhere.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

> Ross Noble @realrossnoble 23h
> 
> Bloody typical Thatcher dies when I am in rural Australia. I hate to miss a good street party.


 


> Ross Noble @realrossnoble
> 
> a few people say that after one of my tweets today they are no longer fans.fine makes everyone that still follows me a little more special


 


> Ross Noble @realrossnoble
> 
> A ukip prospective candidate/spokesman for campaign against political correctness.just had a go at me for an inappropriate joke.#ironic


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> I was flicking through the channels last night, and came across a Thatcher biography program on S4C. It had shots of mines and some angry looking men, but I couldn't understand a word as it was in Welsh with no subtitles.
> 
> Gutting really, I'd love to have heard more of a Welsh perspective on her, to counter balance all the love she's been getting elsewhere.


Got to press the subtitle button.


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2013)

> My thoughts on the Margaret Thatcher era.
> 
> I was 8 when Margaret Thatcher became Prime Minister,and 19 by the time she left the highest office.
> 
> ...


 
Favelado posted this on other thread, Stan Collymore, have to  say I'm surprised how perceptive it is...


----------



## coley (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> Favelado posted this on other thread, Stan Collymore, have to  say I'm surprised how perceptive it is...


Balanced, and very spot on.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 9, 2013)

Faux anger and sadness on his part.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Frankie Boyle @frankieboyle
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about who found all the horcruxes
> 
> ...


umm, I'm a bit embarrassed to reveal my ignorance Danny, but would you mind explaining that gag to me?


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 9, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Got to press the subtitle button.


 
I tried, seemed there weren't any! Then again, my TV service is generally pretty shit.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

treelover said:


> Favelado posted this on other thread, Stan Collymore, have to say I'm surprised how perceptive it is...


that is really, really good. Mind, he always came across as pretty bright and articulate


----------



## likesfish (Apr 9, 2013)

even some members of the SAS decided the cambodian operation was a bit suss
 gerry adams whining about armed actions


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> umm, I'm a bit embarrassed to reveal my ignorance Danny, but would you mind explaining that gag to me?


In the well-known Harry Potter books, about an apprentice wizard, the evil Lord Voldemort splits his soul into 7 parts and hides them in magical receptacles called Horcruxes.  He cannot be killed until all are found and destroyed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> She was the single worst thing that happened to this country since the second world war.


 
And that's just judging her on her contribution to the invention of "Mr. Whippy" pseudo-ice cream!


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 9, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> In the well-known Harry Potter books, about an apprentice wizard, the evil Lord Voldemort splits his soul into 7 parts and hides them in magical receptacles called Horcruxes. He cannot be killed until all are found and destroyed.


ahhh...I feel slightly better for the knowledge that my ignorance is of Ms Rowling's scribblings


----------



## dennisr (Apr 9, 2013)

Dave Nellist

http://www.coventryobserver.co.uk/2...class-Lady-Margaret-Thatcher-death-67663.html


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 9, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Gutting really, I'd love to have heard more of a Welsh perspective on her, to counter balance all the love she's been getting elsewhere.



Obviously the message on high is remain overwhelmingly positive with only minor nods to her unpopularity. I have noticed that BBC Wales have had to resort at times to focusing on her inadvertent encouragement of devolution. Why aren't they just honest?


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 9, 2013)

lagtbd said:


> Obviously the message on high is remain overwhelmingly positive with only minor nods to her unpopularity. I have noticed that BBC Wales have had to resort at times to focusing on her inadvertent encouragement of devolution. Why aren't they just honest?


 
Because her party's currently in Government, and looking for ever more places to cut funding from.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

dennisr said:


> Dave Nellist
> 
> http://www.coventryobserver.co.uk/2...class-Lady-Margaret-Thatcher-death-67663.html


 


> "The real tragedy is that while she may be dead herself her ideas are still alive and well in the form of the ConDem coalition and New Labour."


 
^
That.

And as an afterthought (and after ale)...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

brogdale said:


> ^
> That.
> 
> And as an afterthought (and after ale)...


----------



## Ceej (Apr 9, 2013)

*Billy Bragg*
This is not a time for celebration. The death of Margaret Thatcher is nothing more than a salient reminder of how Britain got into the mess that we are in today. Of why ordinary working people are no longer able to earn enough from one job to support a family; of why there is a shortage of decent affordable housing; of why ...domestic growth is driven by credit, not by real incomes; of why tax-payers are forced to top up wages; of why a spiteful government seeks to penalise the poor for having an extra bedroom; of why Rupert Murdoch became so powerful; of why cynicism and greed became the hallmarks of our society.

Raising a glass to the death of an infirm old lady changes none of this. The only real antidote to cynicism is activism. Don't celebrate - organise!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 9, 2013)

Ceej said:


> *Billy Bragg*
> This is not a time for celebration. The death of Margaret Thatcher is nothing more than a salient reminder of how Britain got into the mess that we are in today. Of why ordinary working people are no longer able to earn enough from one job to support a family; of why there is a shortage of decent affordable housing; of why ...domestic growth is driven by credit, not by real incomes; of why tax-payers are forced to top up wages; of why a spiteful government seeks to penalise the poor for having an extra bedroom; of why Rupert Murdoch became so powerful; of why cynicism and greed became the hallmarks of our society.
> 
> Raising a glass to the death of an infirm old lady changes none of this. The only real antidote to cynicism is activism. Don't celebrate - organise!


 
Better still, do both.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/margaret-thatcher-dead-morrissey-blasts-1818903
Bigmouth strikes again...


----------



## rekil (Apr 9, 2013)

From pathetic salon.com piece.


> Irish cricketer John Mooney tweeted Monday that he hoped her demise had been “slow and painful”


Sadly he caved in and deleted them.



			
				@johnboy636 said:
			
		

> I would like to apologise to anyone that I upset with my tweets yesterday regarding the death of Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 9, 2013)

From all I'm reading, he really didn't like her.  She was useful for repatriating the Constitution, but for little else.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2013)

spring-peeper said:


> View attachment 31253
> 
> From all I'm reading, he really didn't like her. She was useful for repatriating the Constitution, but for little else.


 Who he?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 9, 2013)

> *Australia's Foreign Minister Bob Carr has described comments made by Baroness Thatcher as "unabashedly racist".*
> In a conversation with her "in her retirement", Mr Carr said the former UK prime minister had warned Australia against Asian immigration.
> She said "if we allowed too much of it we'd see the natives of the land, the European settlers, overtaken by migrants", he said.


 



> He said he had been "astonished" at the comments by Lady Thatcher, which were made while his Malaysian-born wife Helena was "standing not far away" but was "fortunately out of earshot".


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-22087702


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 9, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Who he?




Him is my hero.

I see his picture on several Thatcher threads.


----------



## JTG (Apr 9, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Who he?


Pierre Trudeau I think


----------



## spliff (Apr 9, 2013)

JTG said:


> Pierre Trudeau I think


Yup! He of the funky wife, also named Margaret.


> Beyond the normal extensive publicity that her high-profile position brought, on a few instances she made her own headlines. Margaret smuggled drugs in the prime minister's luggage, made scantily clad appearances at Studio 54 and tore apart a tapestry in the prime minister's official residence in Ottawa because it celebrated "reason over passion" Over time, the marriage disintegrated to the point that, as recounted in her book _Beyond Reason,_ Margaret had an affair with U.S. Senator Ted Kennedy. She also had an affair with Ronnie Wood


----------



## rosecore (Apr 9, 2013)

ferrelhadley said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-22087702


 
That's a fitting epitaph...

Margaret Thatcher: Racist till the end.


----------



## past caring (Apr 10, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Faux anger and sadness on his part.


 
And he's still a wife-beating cunt.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 10, 2013)

past caring said:


> And he's still a wife-beating cunt.


i saw him once and was going to say that but he's enormous and i shit out.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Russell Brand:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/09/russell-brand-margaret-thatcher


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Russell Brand:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/09/russell-brand-margaret-thatcher


In the pic of her, is that Gordon Brown behind her, moonlighting as a press photographer?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

No idea if his name is known here, maybe only to cricket fans



> *AN Irish cricketer has apologised after tweeting that he hoped Margaret Thatcher's death had been "slow and painful". *
> All-rounder John Mooney, who scored the winning runs in Ireland's historic win over England at the 2011 Cricket World Cup, has deleted the message.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No idea if his name is known here, maybe only to cricket fans


 
It is known to me since I read the same thing a few posts ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It is known to me since I read the same thing a few posts ago.


 
*curses*

Only read first two pages


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2013)

spring-peeper said:


> View attachment 31253
> 
> From all I'm reading, he really didn't like her. She was useful for repatriating the Constitution, but for little else.


 Their politics were pretty much diametrically opposed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2013)

spring-peeper said:


> Him is my hero..


 
Me too. Our best Prime Minister.

I'm looking forward to the day that his son is elected PM. I want to see him whup Harper's ass.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2013)

spliff said:


> Yup! He of the funky wife, also named Margaret.


 
Allegedly she also fucked Mick Jagger, and Fidel Castro.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Russell Brand:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/09/russell-brand-margaret-thatcher


 
No disrespect to you, Skyscraper; but I don't think I'm going to bother reading what Russel Brand thinks about this [or about anything, for that matter.]


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Allegedly she also fucked Mick Jagger, and Fidel Castro.


 

at the same time? wild party...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> at the same time? wild party...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Castro was a pallbearer at Trudeau's funeral, btw.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm hoping that somebody like Tony Harrison will come up with an excoriating eulogy in verse as he did when he he wrote A Cold Coming. Not forgetting of course "V"

If you see anything please post. I certainly shall.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/2003/feb/14/features11.g2


----------



## Zabo (Apr 10, 2013)

Thatcher-Neruda-Pinochet

"...Pinochet helped Thatcher’s government with intelligence on Argentina. Thereafter, the relationship became downright cozy, so much so that the Pinochets and his family began making an annual private pilgrimage to London. During those visits, they and the Thatchers got together for meals and drams of whiskey. In 1998, when I was writing a Profile of Pinochet for _The New Yorker _Pinochet’s daughter Lucia described Mrs. Thatcher in reverential terms, but confided that the Prime Minister’s husband, Dennis Thatcher, was something of an embarrassment, and habitually got drunk at their get-togethers..."
​Full article:​​http://www.newyorker.com/online/blo...a-pinochet-thatcher-chile-murder-exhumed.html​​​​


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Does Gerry of the Beard count?
> 
> *Gerry Adams comments on the death of Margaret Thatcher*
> April 8, 2013
> ...


 
hes full of shit . Hes a walking example of how her policies ended up winning . Hes running about today calling political prisoners and their struggle criminals himself. Because he has to, after signing up to the principles she enshrined .
Also his mate McGuinness is on the news condemning the celebrations . pair of wankers


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> No disrespect to you, Skyscraper; but I don't think I'm going to bother reading what Russel Brand thinks about this [or about anything, for that matter.]


You're missing out. He's an excellent, perceptive writer when he wants to be. This isnt one of his best pieces (a bit rushed i ecpect), but he makes some good points.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2013)

killer b said:


> You're missing out. He's an excellent, perceptive writer when he wants to be. This isnt one of his best pieces (a bit rushed i ecpect), but he makes some good points.


 
I suppose this is some sort of sexism or discrimination: thinking that because he's a movie star, a 'face' married to Katy Perry, he isn't capable of much else.


----------



## killer b (Apr 10, 2013)

his public persona is that of a bellend - you could be forgiven for assuming that's all there is to him.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Russell Brand:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/09/russell-brand-margaret-thatcher


 
that was quite good, surpisingly


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

the most disturbing thing ive heard is an old quote from Francois Mitterand._.the eyes of Caligula and the mouth of Marilyn Monroe_

bokes


----------



## ymu (Apr 10, 2013)

killer b said:


> his public persona is that of a bellend - you could be forgiven for assuming that's all there is to him.


It kind of is. He has some vaguely progressive ideas but no more than he expresses as part of his bellend persona, and not much of an analysis. He doesn't put any of this respect/love other people shit into practice unless it suits him.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 10, 2013)

Mozzer's back with a new one




			
				The once-bequiffed Bell-eg-end said:
			
		

> _The difficulty with giving a comment on Margaret Thatcher’s death to the British tabloids is that, no matter how calmly and measured you speak, the comment must be reported as an “outburst” or an ”explosive attack” if your view is not pro-establishment._
> _If you reference “the Malvinas”, it will be switched to “the Falklands”, and your “Thatcher” will be softened to a “Maggie.” This is generally how things are structured in a non-democratic society. Thatcher’s name must be protected not because of all the wrong that she had done, but because the people around her allowed her to do it, and therefore any criticism of Thatcher throws a dangerously absurd light on the entire machinery of British politics.  _
> _Thatcher was not a strong or formidable leader. She simply did not give a shit about people, and this coarseness has been neatly transformed into bravery by the British press who are attempting to re-write history in order to protect patriotism. As a result, any opposing view is stifled or ridiculed, whereas we must all endure the obligatory praise for Thatcher from David Cameron without any suggestion from the BBC that his praise just might be an outburst of pro-Thatcher extremism  from someone whose praise might possibly protect his own current interests._
> _The fact that Thatcher ignited the British public into street-riots, violent demonstrations and a social disorder previously unseen in British history is completely ignored by David Cameron in 2013. In truth, of course, no British politician has ever been more despised by the British people than Margaret Thatcher._
> ...


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2013)

The Football Supporters' Federation



> *"The FSF backs the decision made by the football authorities not to impose a minute's silence across all fixtures this weekend to mark the death of Margaret Thatcher. Should individual clubs wish to hold a minute's silence or commemorate the passing of Margaret Thatcher in their own manner that is a matter for them.*
> "We would expect that most fans' thoughts this weekend will turn to the friends and families of those 96 fellow supporters who lost their lives at Hillsborough 24 years ago."
> Malcolm Clarke, FSF Chair


 
They may as well have said "Go on, we dare you"


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 10, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Allegedly she also fucked Mick Jagger,


Can't say as I think much of her taste in men, then - Charlie Watts was always the coolest and best looking of the Stones


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Can't say as I think much of her taste in men, then - Charlie Watts was always the coolest and best looking of the Stones


 
apparently the only one that didnt fuck around either. Married Shirley before the band got famous,never bothered with groupies, still happily married today .


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 10, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> apparently the only one that didnt fuck around either. Married Shirley before the band got famous,never bothered with groupies, still happily married today .


Really? Never knew that - ta.
I'm SURE there's some sort of moral in there somewhere!


----------



## coley (Apr 10, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> No disrespect to you, Skyscraper; but I don't think I'm going to bother reading what Russel Brand thinks about this [or about anything, for that matter.]



It's actually quite good, and I usually can't stand him.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/10/thatcher-boycott-ex-labour-minister



> A former minister in Tony Blair and Gordon Brown's government is to boycott the special sitting of parliament in which MPs are due to pay tributes to Lady Thatcher, after accusing David Cameron of hijacking her death to promote Tory ideology.
> 
> In a sign of the deep unease in Labour ranks after Ed Miliband instructed his MPs to act in a respectful manner, the former housing minister John Healey said Thatcher's legacy was "too bitter to warrant this claim to national mourning".


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

coley said:


> It's actually quite good, and I usually can't stand him.


 
The Brand article is imo, brilliant,beautifully written and elequent and extremely perceptive (he gets it right so many times), is self critical and for his generation, a mea culpa. There are a few faux pa's and all in all I don't agree with his central theme of not celebrating, but baffling how someone who is so crass in public and undertake such cruel acts can write such significant and important words.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 10, 2013)

https://twitter.com/CarolineLucas/statuses/321934563058274305


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 10, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> No disrespect to you, Skyscraper; but I don't think I'm going to bother reading what Russel Brand thinks about this [or about anything, for that matter.]


well, why not read it, see what you think of the actual article, and then judge the writer? isn't that more reasonable?
It's actualy quite perceptive and well-written.


----------



## coley (Apr 10, 2013)

treelover said:


> The Brand article is imo, brilliant,beautifully written and elequent and extremely perceptive (he gets it right so many times), is self critical and for his generation, a mea culpa. There are a few faux pa's and all in all I don't agree with his central theme of not celebrating, but baffling how someone who is so crass in public and undertake such cruel acts can write such significant and important words.


He does seem to be a bit of a contradiction, though I admit to being pleasantly surprised by his article.


----------



## ymu (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree it's a decent article, but it's no different from his usual schtick. Vaguely progressive with a large dose of hippy-style individualism, ultimately apolitical.


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2013)

J Ed said:


> https://twitter.com/CarolineLucas/statuses/321934563058274305


"as someone who's died" - presumably the most positive thing she could think of


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

ymu said:


> I agree it's a decent article, but it's no different from his usual schtick. Vaguely progressive with a large dose of hippy-style individualism, ultimately apolitical.


 
I wasn't expecting a Marxist tract...


----------



## scifisam (Apr 10, 2013)

treelover said:


> The Brand article is imo, brilliant,beautifully written and elequent and extremely perceptive (he gets it right so many times), is self critical and for his generation, a mea culpa. There are a few faux pa's and all in all I don't agree with his central theme of not celebrating, but baffling how someone who is so crass in public and undertake such cruel acts can write such significant and important words.



How is it a mea culpa? He (and I) were still under the voting age when she was ousted.

He's pretty sound and very eloquent when he turns to politics, which he does more than you'd expect.


----------



## ymu (Apr 10, 2013)

treelover said:


> I wasn't expecting a Marxist tract...


Of course not. I'm surprised that people finding the article surprising when it's precisely the kind of stuff he usually comes out with, that's all.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2013)

JTG said:


> "as someone who's died" - presumably the most positive thing she could think of


 
LOL


----------



## ymu (Apr 10, 2013)

scifisam said:


> How is it a mea culpa? He (and I) were still under the voting age when she was ousted.
> 
> He's pretty sound and very eloquent when he turns to politics, which he does more than you'd expect.


See, I have precisely the opposite view of him. I always thought of him as a political comedian; he's gone downhill with all the OTT personality stuff since he became flavour of the month. I don't think his politics are sound, I think they're vacuous hippy shit which mean fuck all when it comes to how he lives his life.


----------



## treelover (Apr 10, 2013)

scifisam said:


> How is it a mea culpa? He (and I) were still under the voting age when she was ousted.
> 
> He's pretty sound and very eloquent when he turns to politics, which he does more than you'd expect.


 

I think he is trying to rationalise/explain some of his selfish traits/behaviour, even egotism, not his voting record,

A lot of thirty somethings btl have said he is absolutely describing their feelings, behaviour, as a consequence of the 'ethos' of the times, etc

Didn't Loaded, etc, come out as these people reached early adulthood, I really don't think it would have emerged without Thatcherism..


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2013)

Glenda Jackson's just gone full bore in the Commons 



> When I made my maiden speech a little over two decades ago, Margaret Thatcher had been elevated to the other place but Thatcherism was still wreaking, as it had wreaked for the previous decade, the most heinous, social, economic and spiritual damage upon this country, upon my constituency and my constituents.


----------



## ymu (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, I was all wtf when C4 News tweeted this:



> Channel4News
> Glenda Jackson MP: Thatcher created an aspirational society - it aspired for things .. concerned to see re-emergence of this now.


 
But a quick search reveals:



> patrickwintour
> Tory MPs protest that Glenda Jackson has denigrated the memory of the deceased by suggesting Thatcher stood for greed, and selfishness
> Retweeted by jonsnowC4
> piercepenniless
> ...


 
So that's OK then.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 10, 2013)

spring-peeper said:


> Him is my hero.
> 
> I see his picture on several Thatcher threads.





spliff said:


> Yup! He of the funky wife, also named Margaret.


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Glenda Jackson's just gone full bore in the Commons





> When I made my maiden speech a little over two decades ago, Margaret Thatcher had been elevated to the other place but Thatcherism was still wreaking, as it had wreaked for the previous decade, the most heinous, social, economic and spiritual damage upon this country, upon my constituency and my constituents.
> Our local hospitals were running on empty. Patients were staying on trolleys and in corridors. I tremble to think what the death rate for pensioners would have been this winter if that version of Thatcherism had been fully up and running this year.
> Our schools, parents, teachers, governors, even pupils, seemed to spend an inordinate amount of time fundraising in order to be able to provide basic materials, such as paper and pencils. The plaster on our classroom walls was kept in place by pupils artwork and miles and miles of sellotape. Our school libraries were dominated by empty shelves, very few books, and those books that were there were being held together by ubiquitious sellotape and offcuts from teachers' wallpaper used to bind those volumes so that they could at least hang together.
> But by far the most dramatic and heinous demonstration of Thatcherism was certainly not only in London, but across the whole country in metropolitan areas, where every single shop doorway, every single night, became the bedroom, the living room, the bathroom for the homeless. They grew in their thousands. And many of those homeless people had been thrown out onto the streets from the closure of the long-term mental hospitals. We were told it was going to be called Care in the Community. What in effect it was was no care at all in the community.
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 10, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Glenda Jackson's just gone full bore in the Commons


How the fuck did she manage to have such an arsehole of a child as Dan Hodges, eh?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 10, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> How the fuck did she manage to have such an arsehole of a child as Dan Hodges, eh?


 
No way!

*checks*

Fucks sake


----------



## ymu (Apr 10, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> How the fuck did she manage to have such an arsehole of a child as Dan Hodges, eh?


There's a not so old Arab proverb that answers this one:

_My father rode a camel. I drive a car. My son flies an aeroplane. His son will ride a camel._


----------



## dennisr (Apr 10, 2013)

*Glenda Jackson launches tirade against Thatcher in tribute debate *


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Can't say as I think much of her taste in men, then - Charlie Watts was always the coolest and best looking of the Stones


 Aye and the only one that doesn't come across as a cunt.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 10, 2013)

dennisr said:


> *Glenda Jackson launches tirade against Thatcher in tribute debate *




and we now that there were lots of mines in Hampstead


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> and we now that there were lots of mines in Hampstead


you illiterate thatcher-loving cunt.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 10, 2013)

i thought this was particularly hilarious. The twitter hashtag #nowthatchersdead caused a wave of anguish in the united states, were many Cher fans thought shed popped her clogs instead. Chers management had to issue a statement assuring her fans she was still alive


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.num.org.uk/page/News-NUMNews/moreinfo/2117

Predictable from the miners.

 For some odd reason the last 48 hours my internet has been messed up... I think it's RIchard Branson trying to mess me around.  I thought I'd posted that 24 hours earlier.....


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 10, 2013)

Fair do's to Glenda J.

Was there any other dissident anti-Thatcherism stuff in the Commons today?


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Fair do's to Glenda J.
> 
> Was there any other dissident anti-Thatcherism stuff in the Commons today?


not as far as I know

Gummer came out with one of those vomit inducing Tory perv quotes in the Lords that a certain type of Tory male (most of them) are prone to coming out with when discussing her. They can't help themselves


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2013)

was Dennis Skinner not in the house?


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> was Dennis Skinner not in the house?


Not many people on the Labour benches at all when Jackson spoke. Suspect those that showed cleared off sharpish after Miliband's speech


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you illiterate thatcher-loving cunt.


 
I see Mr Perennial Loser has delved into his very thin dictionary again


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> I see Mr Perennial Loser has delved into his very thin dictionary again


if you think that's cutting you're wrong.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 10, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Fair do's to Glenda J.
> 
> Was there any other dissident anti-Thatcherism stuff in the Commons today?


 
I was pleasantly surprised to find a real labour MP left.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 10, 2013)

Ian Lavery MP ‏@IanLaveryMP8 Apr
It would be cowardly for me not to comment on today's news.No tears from me nor the mining communities destroyed by MT we R #theenemywithin 
Ian Lavery MP ‏@IanLaveryMP8 Apr
There's no one around at this time of night I'm sitting here thinking of the destruction the thatcher Gvt brought upon our communities.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 10, 2013)

Apparently Francois Mitterand said that Thatcher had the eyes of Caligula, the lips of Marilyn Monroe.

Those French, eh?


----------



## ymu (Apr 10, 2013)

Are you attempting to drag yet another thread down to your level?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 11, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Apparently Francois Mitterand said that Thatcher had the eyes of Caligula, the lips of Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> Those French, eh?



Did he also say what she had for dessert?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 11, 2013)

ymu said:


> Are you attempting to drag yet another thread down to your level?


 
No clue what you're on about. That was a quote from Mitterand, not from me.

Are you going to follow me to every thread I post on today?  Heads up: I'm going to the photo threads next.


----------



## ymu (Apr 11, 2013)

This thread is for current quotes. Not for you to post up any old titillating shit you find weirdly appropriate despite being a grown man who should know better.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 11, 2013)

ymu said:


> This thread is for current quotes. Not for you to post up any old titillating shit you find weirdly appropriate despite being a grown man who should know better.


 
Caligula's eyes aren't very titillating. And tbh, I have no idea what Marilyn Monroe's lips look like.

I found it to be an unusual, wry description from one of her contemporaries.

You see something prurient in it.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 11, 2013)

Bob Crow

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...et-thatcher-hell_n_3053696.html?utm_hp_ref=tw



> "She has got nothing in common at all with working people," he said. She didn't die in a hospice, she died in the Ritz, somewhere no working people could stay for one night."
> "I wont shed one single tear over her death," he added. "She destroyed the NHS and destroyed industry in this country and as far as I'm concerned she can rot in hell."


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Apparently Francois Mitterand said that Thatcher had the eyes of Caligula, the lips of Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> Those French, eh?


Dead eyes and dead lips. Given monroe was cremated it's hardly flattering.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2013)

*MP Graham Stringer: Thatcher funeral should be funded by business*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-22093356


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

gunneradt said:


> and we now that there were lots of mines in Hampstead


You clearly know very little about the demographics of her constituency


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> You clearly know very little about the demographics of her constituency


but there are mines under hampstead where the filthy rich have cached their ill-gotten gains.

of course her constituency is not simply nw3


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 11, 2013)

Fair play to Glenda Jackson for that speech. And good on John Bercow for telling Tony Baldry to know his place. Typical of a Tory, but nice to see it being applied to one of his own...especially a whiny cunt like him.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Fair play to Glenda Jackson for that speech. And good on John Bercow for telling Tony Baldry to know his place. Typical of a Tory, but nice to see it being applied to one of his own...especially a whiny cunt like him.


Oh Bercow's hardly flavour of the month/year with his own party...


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 11, 2013)

JTG said:


> Oh Bercow's hardly flavour of the month/year with his own party...


 
Aye, I remember the fuss when he got put forward for speaker. I quite like him

*ducks*


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Aye, I remember the fuss when he got put forward for speaker. I quite like him
> 
> *ducks*


 
He genuinely fucks everyone off for his own amusement 



One of my town's Tories.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

JTG said:


> Oh Bercow's hardly flavour of the month/year with his own party...


Yes, and it has the very useful side-effect that he clearly feels under no obligation to show Tory MPs any special favours


----------



## J Ed (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/local-news/birmingham-city-council-refuses-lower-2576589



> It is the sight that has inflamed emotions and angered Tories in the wake of Baroness Thatcher’s death.
> Outside Birmingham’s historic Council House, the union flag flies proudly high.
> So, too, do the flags bearing the cross of St George and Birmingham’s own civic emblem.
> It is a scene in stark contrast with many other cities and towns across the UK, where flags are being flown at half-mast in memory of Margaret Thatcher, who died on Monday after suffering a stroke at the age of 87.
> In another act of defiance, several councillors boycotted a minute’s silence for Mrs Thatcher at yesterday’s full council meeting – choosing to remain outside the chamber rather than take part in the memorial tribute.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2013)

Of course, Brum didn't fly flags at half mast for Callaghan or Heath either. The last time was for Clem Attlee, who was a Brum MP I think


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

JTG said:


> Clem Attlee, who was a Brum MP I think


Lord No! East London through and through!


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Lord No! East London through and through!


Jesus, sorry. For some reason I'm confusing him with Chamberlain


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

JTG said:


> Jesus, sorry. For some reason I'm confusing him with Chamberlain



You can expect a stepney-sized thunderbolt to strike you down quite soon....


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> Yes, and it has the very useful side-effect that he clearly feels under no obligation to show Tory MPs any special favours


Nah, it has the side-effect of allowing nauseating labour and lib-dem (and nats) MPs to drool their obsequious spittle out of their slack-jawed maws uninterrupted by their equally repellent tory playmates. I want to see them shouting their shite at each other and pissing the public off.

And Jon 'hang Mandela' Bercow can fuck off and all.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Nah, it has the side-effect of allowing nauseating labour and lib-dem MP to drool their obsequious spittle out of their slack-jawed maws uninterrupted by their equally repellent tory playmates. I want to see them shouting their shite at each other and pissing the public off.


hadn't thought of it that way....interesting


----------



## Mation (Apr 11, 2013)

dennisr said:


> *Glenda Jackson launches tirade against Thatcher in tribute debate *


I thought this was great, apart from where Jackson says that Thatcher wasn't a woman. She was a woman. She just wasn't a feminist icon; but as she never claimed to be one, I don't think it's worth slagging her off for not being one. Otherwise you get dangerously close to buying into the idea that to be a woman, one must behave in some particular way or ways. That all women in the public eye should be ambassadors for their sex or black people for their race and other such bollocks. Whatever Thatcher did, she was a woman. And utterly despicable.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2013)

Mation said:


> I thought this was great, apart from where Jackson says that Thatcher wasn't a woman. She was a woman. She just wasn't a feminist icon; but as she never claimed to be one, I don't think it's worth slagging her off for not being one. Otherwise you get dangerously close to buying into the idea that to be a woman, one must behave in some particular way or ways. That all women in the public eye should be ambassadors for their sex or black people for their race and other such bollocks. Whatever Thatcher did, she was a woman. And utterly despicable.


I agree


----------



## rosecore (Apr 11, 2013)

Mation said:


> I thought this was great, apart from where Jackson says that Thatcher wasn't a woman. She was a woman. She just wasn't a feminist icon; but as she never claimed to be one, I don't think it's worth slagging her off for not being one. Otherwise you get dangerously close to buying into the idea that to be a woman, one must behave in some particular way or ways. That all women in the public eye should be ambassadors for their sex or black people for their race and other such bollocks. Whatever Thatcher did, she was a woman. And utterly despicable.


 
She said she wasn't a woman "on her terms". Bit of a difference.


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2013)

not really.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Mation (Apr 11, 2013)

rosecore said:


> She said she wasn't a woman "on her terms". Bit of a difference.


How?


----------



## treelover (Apr 11, 2013)

> And Jon 'hang Mandela' Bercow can fuck off and all.


 
dreadful comment, but he was about twenty at the time


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 11, 2013)

treelover said:


> dreadful comment, but he was about twenty at the time


He was a rabid pro-apartheid little runt for decades - his public change only came when he was in his 40s - oddly enough when labour were in power, and now he's got a job-for-life as a result. Fuck him.


----------



## dennisr (Apr 11, 2013)

SPs Peter Taaffe interviewed on BBC Radio Scotland on Thatcher yesterday.
(Go to 15 minutes and 40 secs into the programme)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01rmgcy


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2013)

Taaffe's done a lot of stuff the last few days hasn't he?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

JTG said:


> Taaffe's done a lot of stuff the last few days hasn't he?


let's face it, for him this is like the Greatest Hits comeback tour of a hairy old rocker everyone else thought had karked it years ago


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

they even mentioned scargill on the news today, which is old school.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 11, 2013)

John Lydon apparently has said the Thatch parties are "loathesome"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...some--calls-respect.html?ICO=most_read_module


----------



## Nylock (Apr 11, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> John Lydon apparently has said the Thatch parties are "loathesome"
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...some--calls-respect.html?ICO=most_read_module


One can expect no more than this from the country's foremost butter pusher...


----------



## Drei (Apr 11, 2013)

can i just mention she ended the cold war... many, many mistakes, that the British will still pay for... but also good things that came out of it... surely that's enough to let the old bat rest in peace


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

Drei said:


> can i just mention she ended the cold war... many, many mistakes, that the British will still pay for... but also good things that came out of it... surely that's enough to let the old bat rest in peace


no it's not

next


----------



## Badgers (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone done better than Glenda?


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 11, 2013)

Boru said:


> Attention citizens of Britain.. a Message from Ireland..
> 
> *This is a quote*
> Taoiseach Enda Kenny said he was saddened at the death of Margaret Thatcher.
> ...


 
as i pointed out elsewhere our Taoisigh have form in this regard, bearing in mind the previous condolences on Adolf Hitlers death . Although in fairness that wasnt done for the sake of odious forelock tugging .


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 11, 2013)

joey barton

_ "I could say ‘rest in peace Maggie’, but it wouldn’t be true. If paradise exists, there wouldn’t be a place for that old witch there"_


----------



## Drei (Apr 11, 2013)

does anyone remember when parts of london where full of rubbish?...the rolling power cuts and blackouts because the country couldn't afford to pay for the coal etc?....25% inflation?..unions going on strike when one of the members stubbed a toe?...perspective please.
that was all caused by the inept labour govt at the time, the tories get it in the neck because theyre the ones that have had to (try and) fix a busted country and in doing that there are bound to be unpopular choices made, deal with it.
scargill was a wanker and still is, if anyone ripped the heart out of communities it was him, seeing as he called the strike illegally in the first place.
maggie bashing is trendy but it doesnt make anyone clever for doing it....she had balls, and so far has been the only leader of a uk govt that had anything remotely like a vision, and that goes for the current bunch of jokers too


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 11, 2013)

Drei said:


> does anyone remember when parts of london where full of rubbish?...the rolling power cuts and blackouts because the country couldn't afford to pay for the coal etc?....25% inflation?..unions going on strike when one of the members stubbed a toe?...perspective please.
> that was all caused by the inept labour govt at the time, the tories get it in the neck because theyre the ones that have had to (try and) fix a busted country and in doing that there are bound to be unpopular choices made, deal with it.
> scargill was a wanker and still is, if anyone ripped the heart out of communities it was him, seeing as he called the strike illegally in the first place.
> maggie bashing is trendy but it doesnt make anyone clever for doing it....she had balls, and so far has been the only leader of a uk govt that had anything remotely like a vision, and that goes for the current bunch of jokers too



Keep em coming pal, I could use a few laffs


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

Drei said:


> does anyone remember when parts of london where full of rubbish?...the rolling power cuts and blackouts because the country couldn't afford to pay for the coal etc?....25% inflation?..unions going on strike when one of the members stubbed a toe?...perspective please.
> that was all caused by the inept labour govt at the time, the tories get it in the neck because theyre the ones that have had to (try and) fix a busted country and in doing that there are bound to be unpopular choices made, deal with it.
> scargill was a wanker and still is, if anyone ripped the heart out of communities it was him, seeing as he called the strike illegally in the first place.
> maggie bashing is trendy but it doesnt make anyone clever for doing it....she had balls, and so far has been the only leader of a uk govt that had anything remotely like a vision, and that goes for the current bunch of jokers too


 

wow, you've crawled out of the bandwith thread and revealed yourself to be a total fucking waste


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> wow, you've crawled out of the bandwith thread and revealed yourself to be a total fucking waste


Not really, that's not even my comment, just copied it from somewhere else!!! tbh i couldn't care less about Thatcher but that is all i've heard for the past 3 days!!! getting sick of it... i don't know enough about British politics to actually have an opinion!!! the only thing i ever knew about her was that she was in power when the cold war ended, i haven't even watched "the Thatcher movie" nor do i plan to.

i was kindda hoping people would see another side to it and just let her be dead now...
Even if i hated her, i wouldn't be partying in the streets


Didn't work


never mind


forget i was on this thread then, i'm moving along!!!  


gonna take an Urban holiday and come back when something interesting comes up.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 12, 2013)

Drei said:


> Not really, that's not even my comment, just copied it from somewhere else!!! tbh i couldn't care less about Thatcher but that is all i've heard for the past 3 days!!! getting sick of it... i don't know enough about British politics to actually have an opinion!!! the only thing i ever knew about her was that she was in power when the cold war ended, i haven't even watched "the Thatcher movie" nor do i plan to.
> 
> i was kindda hoping people would see another side to it and just let her be dead now...
> Even if i hated her, i wouldn't be partying in the streets
> ...



Assuming this isn't highly advanced trolling, I'm submitting this one ^ for 'drivel of the year'


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Assuming this isn't highly advanced trolling, I'm submitting this one ^ for 'drivel of the year'


ok my bad


sorry


im just so angry at the british public wanting to celebrate this, why would anyone want to make a rememberance of something that makes them angry!!!!

but yeah, i shouldn't post anything when i don't feel personally able to post anything, as i don't really know anything!!! 

Drivel of the Year  i wont celebrate this lol i'll calmly shed my tail between my legs and troll away.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2013)

Drei said:


> ..unions going on strike when one of the members stubbed a toe?...


 
source or stfu



> perspective please.


 
righto


----------



## coley (Apr 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> wow, you've crawled out of the bandwith thread and revealed yourself to be a total fucking waste


Ok, she/him or whatever may be in need of a bit of educating but regarding Scargill? Not a long way off the mark, there is some merit in the idea that the unions were out of control, thatcher used this as an excuse to destroy them and Scargill and the NUM has to accept their role in this destruction. A carefully thought out assault over a couple of years might have achieved a result, the headlong assault was doomed to failure, given that the evidence of Thatchers preparations were clearly visible to anyone with a couple of brain cells.


----------



## clicker (Apr 12, 2013)

Drei said:


> im just so angry at the british public wanting to celebrate this, why would anyone want to make a rememberance of something that makes them angry!!!!


 
She made people angry when she was _alive_, we're celebrating that this is no longer the case.


----------



## coley (Apr 12, 2013)

Drei said:


> ok my bad
> 
> 
> sorry
> ...



No, stick around, but think afore you post, your not alone in your misunderstandings, but read some of the pain generated by her policies,


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

coley said:


> No, stick around, but think afore you post, your not alone in your misunderstandings, but read some of the pain generated by her policies,


exactly, why i shouldn't have posted... from what i hear, she did a lot of errors but also made some major changes in the UK that makes the UK what it is now!!! and obviously i understand this is why people would want to throw a party in honour of her death... 

I just don't understand the whole concept of honouring someones death, its like grabbing a reason to be angry at something!!!


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

clicker said:


> She made people angry when she was _alive_, we're celebrating that this is no longer the case.


i get what you mean, i just don't understand it!!! i don't see people partying in the street honouring hitlers death... if anything, it lowers ones morals to be as cold as this woman is known to be.


----------



## coley (Apr 12, 2013)

Drei said:


> exactly, why i shouldn't have posted... from what i hear, she did a lot of errors but also made some major changes in the UK that makes the UK what it is now!!! and obviously i understand this is why people would want to throw a party in honour of her death...
> 
> I just don't understand the whole concept of honouring someones death, its like grabbing a reason to be angry at something!!!



You are on the good stuff again, aren't you


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

coley said:


> You are on the good stuff again, aren't you


yeah, caffeine does go a long way!!!


----------



## coley (Apr 12, 2013)

Drei said:


> yeah, caffeine does go a long way!!!



Caffeine? Whey, whatever floats your boat I'm about to have another caffeine hit and haddaway to me pit


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

coley said:


> Caffeine? Whey, whatever floats your boat I'm about to have another caffeine hit and haddaway to me pit


im enjoying my caffeine hit before baby wakes up for his bottle...


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2013)

Drei said:


> i get what you mean, i just don't understand it!!! i don't see people partying in the street honouring hitlers death... if anything, it lowers ones morals to be as cold as this woman is known to be.


 
in simple terms . Her funeral is being used as an opportunity to legitimise her anti people policies and the personality disorders they promoted ..greed, selfishness, total lack of compassion for ones fellow man..and enshrine them as the pinnacle of the British national spirit . What British people are doing is demonstrating their total rejection of the imposition of that narrative on their society .

I however am Irish and we are celebrating just because we hate the bitch, who we should have properly disposed of in 1984 .


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> in simple terms . Her funeral is being used as an opportunity to legitimise her anti people policies and the personality disorders they promoted ..greed, selfishness, total lack of compassion for ones fellow man..and enshrine them as the pinnacle of the British national spirit . What British people are doing is demonstrating their total rejection of the imposition of that narrative on their society .
> 
> I however am Irish and we are celebrating just because we hate the bitch, who we should have properly disposed of in 1984 .


does that mean that after her funeral we never hear her unworthy name mentioned again? hopefully so, i can hang on till then


----------



## clicker (Apr 12, 2013)

Drei said:


> i get what you mean, i just don't understand it!!! i don't see people partying in the street honouring hitlers death... if anything, it lowers ones morals to be as cold as this woman is known to be.


 
No it doesn't. It redresses the balance of the bile inducing eulogising that some mainstream media would like to dish out as the 'feeling of the nation'.

In a hundred years time Thatcher will be a topic in every school kid's history syllabus. Every word uttered against her now, every slogan daubed on walls,  every pint raised in celebration at her demise and every inch of column space devoted to these celebrations, are ensuring that history will hopefully present a more balanced view, than had we done nothing.

Aiming to ensure that future generations inherit the truth is not ' lowering morals.'


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

clicker said:


> No it doesn't. It redresses the balance of the bile inducing eulogising that some mainstream media would like to dish out as the 'feeling of the nation'.
> 
> In a hundred years time Thatcher will be a topic in every school kid's history syllabus. Every word uttered against her now, every slogan daubed on walls, every pint raised in celebration at her demise and every inch of column space devoted to these celebrations, are ensuring that history will hopefully present a more balanced view, than had we done nothing.
> 
> Aiming to ensure that future generations inherit the truth is not ' lowering morals.'


i like your take and view on this... the best fucking explanation i've ever heard towards any feeling i had towards the lowering of morals.
*high five*

I respect your post very much


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

@clicker's post is enough to put my mind at peace, sometimes things are hard to understand when looking in from the outside or through the media!! I get it and respect it.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> they even mentioned scargill on the news today, which is old school.


 
according to a report a freind sent him a text message saying _Thatchers dead_ . He texted back _Scargills alive_


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Does Gerry of the Beard count?
> 
> *Gerry Adams comments on the death of Margaret Thatcher*
> April 8, 2013
> ...


 
hes just done another U Turn and announced on the news hes graciously forgiven her . Seriously not joking , he said it on the news today. As usual the twisted teacherous bastard talks out both cheeks of his lying arse .

eta

in his eulogy of forgiveness he also announced _There's no longer on this island *a moral or political reason* by anyone - British or Irish - to engage in violence_.
Which means that to resist foreign occupation is essentially immoral and apolitical, therefore criminal . And, logically, there arent any political prisoners in Ireland, only amoral and apolitical criminals . Which is exactly what Thatcher was saying . Hes embraced her position .
The treacherous bastard .


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> according to a report a freind sent him a text message saying _Thatchers dead_ . He texted back _Scargills alive_


 

GORDONS ALIVE


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone posted this yet?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> ...I however am Irish and we are celebrating just because we hate the bitch, who we should have properly disposed of in 1984 .


What was it? Another few pounds of explosives and job done? Bloody amateurs.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

coley said:


> there is some merit in the idea that the unions were out of control


No, there isn't, and I'm surporised at you, as an ex-miner.
You should know better thasn anything that a Union is no more and nom less than the expression, and sum totality, of its' members will. Saying 'the unions were out of control' is code for 'them damn bolshy workers were out of control, and needed to be forcibly putr back in their place. Hmm...3 million on the dole should fix them.'
Plus, most of the TU leaders in the 70s were in fact pretty r/w; Murray, Gormley, Jones, scanlon et al may have had their moments in their youth, but they were hardly full-on trots by the time of the 70s


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 12, 2013)

Drei said:


> does anyone remember when parts of london where full of rubbish?...the rolling power cuts and blackouts because the country couldn't afford to pay for the coal etc?....25% inflation?..unions going on strike when one of the members stubbed a toe?...perspective please.
> that was all caused by the inept labour govt at the time, the tories get it in the neck because theyre the ones that have had to (try and) fix a busted country and in doing that there are bound to be unpopular choices made, deal with it.
> scargill was a wanker and still is, if anyone ripped the heart out of communities it was him, seeing as he called the strike illegally in the first place.
> maggie bashing is trendy but it doesnt make anyone clever for doing it....she had balls, and so far has been the only leader of a uk govt that had anything remotely like a vision, and that goes for the current bunch of jokers too


You don't remember any of that.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

And if he did it was under heath in 1974. Heath was a tory btw Drei.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> You don't remember any of that.


tbf, he did say he C&Ped that from A N other site, and that wasn't his sentiments. or something a bit like that


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Wtf is he doing c&ping it here under his name if it's not his sentiments then?


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

she, fwiw.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah jezza


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Wtf is he doing c&ping it here under his name if it's not his sentiments then?


i've already explained it & have been put at peace!!! the views you read were not mine...

however, if i knew enough or felt strongly to know enough about all this, i'd probably go back to that "person" and mention what you said about Heath!!! i didn't know that btw... but then it would be trolling back and forth when i don't know enough!!!

so i remain at peace


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah jezza



though how on earth I was supposed to know _that_...


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

you assume someone is a bloke until told otherwise do you? 

blatant misogyny.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Anyone done better than Glenda?



I want to move to Hampstead so that I can vote for her.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 12, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Anyone posted this yet?



Always thought Glenda was a good egg,this has made me like her even more


----------



## JTG (Apr 12, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I want to move to Hampstead so that I can vote for her.


She's retiring next election


----------



## scifisam (Apr 12, 2013)

Mation said:


> I thought this was great, apart from where Jackson says that Thatcher wasn't a woman. She was a woman. She just wasn't a feminist icon; but as she never claimed to be one, I don't think it's worth slagging her off for not being one. Otherwise you get dangerously close to buying into the idea that to be a woman, one must behave in some particular way or ways. That all women in the public eye should be ambassadors for their sex or black people for their race and other such bollocks. Whatever Thatcher did, she was a woman. And utterly despicable.



I've only just watched the whole thing, hence the late response.

Jackson only mentioned Thatcher's gender because one of her colleagues, like many others, was saying Thatcher was to be respected for being a woman who made it to Prime Minister level. Her point was that Thatcher was not actually a good example of womanhood, not someone to emulate or respect just because of her gender.

That video was depressing, though. Zero support from the opposition benches and childish braying from the Condems. At least Bercow redeemed it a bit.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Found a Toynbee piece from '88 arguing she was only able to do many of her horrible things _because_ she was a woman.

Also gives a good flavour of the feminist argument at the time that she was not a woman, she was a man and all women who made it to the top of any institutional hierarchy ( edit: at that time) were, in fact, men.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2013)

Drei said:


> ok my bad
> 
> 
> sorry
> ...


 
Why?
Because, as a wise man once said: "those who cannot remember the past, are condemned to repeat it".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> GORDONS ALIVE


 
Looks like we won't be dispatching War Rocket Ajax to bring back his body!


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

even with my lack of knowledge on British Politics, this made me realize of the fingerprint this woman left that effect even me today!!! She had no Honor for Brittain and basically licked balls of every other state/country for her own benefit because she was thick as shit and needed these other countries to advise her on what to do, causing countries to dub Brittain as weak and immoral!!! I thought Blair was bad when he was licking balls to send British troops alongside the US... but i hadn't been properly informed about Thatcher!!!

Whether she had good ideas or consequences come out of her leadership is irrelevant!!! Not long ago, i was having a conversation on another thread about the beauty Brittain once held that every other nation admired but the sparkle seemed to have fled... Now i see what caused it.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 12, 2013)

anyone see Toynbee and Blunkett on question time yesterday as the "opponents to Thatcherism", the former pushing her Thatcherism-lite SDPism, the latter trying to pretend he wasn't a proper socialist in the '80s? Apparently the best the BBC could manage...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 12, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> anyone see Toynbee and Blunkett on question time yesterday as the "opponents to Thatcherism", the former pushing her Thatcherism-lite SDPism, the latter trying to pretend he wasn't a proper socialist in the '80s? Apparently the best the BBC could manage...


 
I watched the first 15 mins, then realised that I spent more time shouting at the TV than listening, so I gave up. QT really is a bunch of grand-standing, lightweight rubbish.


----------



## Drei (Apr 12, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> anyone see Toynbee and Blunkett on question time yesterday as the "opponents to Thatcherism", the former pushing her Thatcherism-lite SDPism, the latter trying to pretend he wasn't a proper socialist in the '80s? Apparently the best the BBC could manage...


do you know if it's getting repeated at all?


----------



## treelover (Apr 12, 2013)

yes, sunday I think, or on iplayer...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

> His Holiness Pope Francis was saddened to learn of the death of Baroness Margaret Thatcher.  He recalls with appreciation the Christian values which underpinned her commitment to public service and to the promotion of freedom among the family of nations.  Entrusting her soul to the mercy of God, and assuring her family and the British people of a remembrance in his prayers, the Holy Father invokes upon all whose lives she touched God’s abundant blessings.
> 
> Cardinal Tarcisio Bertone
> Secretary of State


----------



## JimW (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> [papal blah]


All you have to do is quote St Francis the once and you're set with the church for life no matter how many lives you ruin.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 12, 2013)

France

"A conservative city councillor, Jerome Dubus, will propose that the French capital pay homage to Britain's outspoken former prime minister by naming a street after her at the next council meeting this month. Margaret Thatcher died on April 8.

But in a country where centuries-long tensions with its neighbour across the Channel linger - the avenue commemorating Britain's role in World War Two notwithstanding - the idea is not without its critics.

The president of the council's communist and far-left party, Ian Brossat, countered with a proposal to rename a square or street for Bobby Sands, the IRA prisoner who died in a 1981 hunger strike in protest over British rule in Northern Island to which Thatcher refused to yield.

"Lacking any personality and a leader, the UMP (conservative party) is looking for its good fairy in the past, and across the Channel," Brossat wrote in a short statement.

The Paris suburb of St. Denis already has a short street named for Sands in a cluster of streets named for former Socialist and Communist politicians, members of the French Resistance and poets. Avenue du President Wilson, in honour of the United States' World War One-era President Woodrow Wilson, is not far away."

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/rue-margaret-thatcher-in-paris--pourquoi-pas-some-ask/1101440/


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Being place alongside notorious racist woodrow wilson might be fitting.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2013)

I am taken with the ambiguity of "the Holy Father invokes upon all whose lives she touched God’s abundant blessings". He could be saying either "you need all the blessings you can get, you poor sods" or "she touched so many lives positively, and to that I add my blessings!".

Crafty diplomatic cunts, those Vatican-turkeys.


----------



## Buckaroo (Apr 12, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I am taken with the ambiguity of "the Holy Father invokes upon all whose lives she touched God’s abundant blessings". He could be saying either "you need all the blessings you can get, you poor sods" or "she touched so many lives positively, and to that I add my blessings!".
> 
> Crafty diplomatic cunts, those Vatican-turkeys.


 
Reminds me of Hitchens. 'No child left behind...No child's behind left.'


----------



## Favelado (Apr 12, 2013)

Madrid City Council have put forward a motion, likely to be approved, for a street to be named after Thatcher. I will make a complaint on Monday. If the sign goes up I'll take it down or deface it. Repeatedly if necessary.

Opposition parties are against this.

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/04/11/madrid/1365712147_737986.html


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2013)

teqniq said:


> What was it? Another few pounds of explosives and job done? Bloody amateurs.


 
sadly yeah . Read somewhere they were nearly skint at the time . Had they waited just another year until Ghadaffis renewed 1985/87 largesse and thered have been a big hole were the Grand used to be and Maggie being buried in a sandwich box.


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary Kemp of extravagantly coiffured 80's prancers spandau ballet batting accusations away that they were a quintessentially tory band. He says he's still a Labour voter (supported David Miliband lol)


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm guessing the other one is his brother. I love Martin Kemp


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

> terry christian ‏@terrychristian4h
> Well done Thatcher for arming and supporting Indonesia's fascist govt to enable their illegal invasion and genocide in East Timor
> 
> terry christian ‏@terrychristian4h
> ...


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2013)

Geri said:


> I'm guessing the other one is his brother. I love Martin Kemp


It's a pity that The Blow Monkeys tune, The Day After You, which was banned by the bbc, isn't getting any Thatcher death party recognition. It's all Bragg, Costello and Moz dirges instead. I'm supposed to be out the door but I'm rewriting Gold to be a miner tribute. "Coal! Always be digging your hole/You've got me tippin chapeau/thatcher's abominable/Always be diggin', (tuba break)" etc


----------



## scifisam (Apr 13, 2013)

weepiper said:


>



I'm now a Terry Christian convert.


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2013)

copliker said:


> It's a pity that The Blow Monkeys tune, The Day After You, which was banned by the bbc, isn't getting any Thatcher death party recognition.


 
I agree, I loved that one.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Found a Toynbee piece from '88 arguing she was only able to do many of her horrible things _because_ she was a woman.
> 
> Also gives a good flavour of the feminist argument at the time that she was not a woman, she was a man and all women who made it to the top of any institutional hierarchy ( edit: at that time) were, in fact, men.


 
Just on this - I remember being told by my A-level Govt and Politics teacher (an ex-trot now green with a lisp that must've made selling papers very difficult) that there had been a rule in the 1922 committee that leaders of the Tory party had to be male, and in order to get around this prior to her election as leader they decided to declare Thatcher an "honorary man" which she willingly accepted.

I reckon it's bullshit because i've never been able to find anything to back it up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drei said:


> can i just mention she ended the cold war... many, many mistakes, that the British will still pay for... but also good things that came out of it... surely that's enough to let the old bat rest in peace



I'm sure the Eastern Bloc women forced into prostitution will agree that Capitalism 'winning' the Cold War has been a good thing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drei said:


> tbh i couldn't care less about Thatcher but that is all i've heard for the past 3 days!!! getting sick of it...



Well you're on the wrong forum then.


----------



## FiFi (Apr 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm sure the Eastern Bloc women forced into prostitution will agree that Capitalism 'winning' the Cold War has been a good thing.


Not to mention the almost total collapse of the healthcare systems in some ex-Soviet countries!


----------



## treelover (Apr 13, 2013)

Geri said:


> I'm guessing the other one is his brother. I love Martin Kemp


 

I think you may be wrong on that going by his utterances on The Wright Stuff..


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

treelover said:


> I think you may be wrong on that going by his utterances on The Wright Stuff..


Such as?


----------



## cantsin (Apr 13, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> No disrespect to you, Skyscraper; but I don't think I'm going to bother reading what Russel Brand thinks about this [or about anything, for that matter.]


 
 funny that, it was a very nicely done piece, and you're an utter tool .


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 13, 2013)

An


Casually Red said:


> sadly yeah . Read somewhere they were nearly skint at the time . Had they waited just another year until Ghadaffis renewed 1985/87 largesse and thered have been a big hole were the Grand used to be and Maggie being buried in a sandwich box.


 
And parliament would have legalised hunting the wild Irish for sport (I mean more so than they had already).


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2013)

copliker said:


> Gary Kemp of extravagantly coiffured 80's prancers spandau ballet batting accusations away that they were a quintessentially tory band. He says he's still a Labour voter (supported David Miliband lol)
> 
> View attachment 31353


"Throught the Barricades"? To the barricades more like!


----------



## rekil (Apr 13, 2013)

JimW said:


> "Throught the Barricades"? To the barricades more like!


No it's definitely "through". Let us take the fight to the class enemy. Engulf them in wave after screaming proletarian wave. Attack attack attack! And be home in time for tea. But leave a few maxims on the barricades to dissuade unauthorized withdrawals naturally.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 13, 2013)

re; Terry Christian
hats off to someone i'd previously seen as simply a gormless, irritating tool


----------



## Drei (Apr 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Well you're on the wrong forum then.


Wrong thread really rather than forum!!! just because my interest in British politics is quite limited doesn't mean my overall interest in British culture and society is the same (even though politics is big part of it, and i really want to know more, just there is nowhere else to ask or learn these things other than media "which is untrustworthy")
Overall i like the true British mentality of the British public very much, it's a much more advanced mentality in comparison to most other parts of the world, which is why i joined this forum!!! there's a lot to learn here and a lot of smart and aware people here that i like, it's my way to get in touch and learn from my "secluded" part of the world.

 
When travelling becomes a tight budget, other ways must be found to expand my mind rather than seclude myself to everyday living and stressing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

Drei said:


> Wrong thread really rather than forum!!! just because my interest in British politics is quite limited doesn't mean my overall interest in British culture and society is the same (even though politics is big part of it, and i really want to know more, just there is nowhere else to ask or learn these things other than media "which is untrustworthy")
> Overall i like the true British mentality of the British public very much, it's a much more advanced mentality in comparison to most other parts of the world, which is why i joined this forum!!! there's a lot to learn here and a lot of smart and aware people here that i like, it's my way to get in touch and learn from my "secluded" part of the world.
> 
> 
> When travelling becomes a tight budget, other ways must be found to expand my mind rather than seclude myself to everyday living and stressing.


 

where do you hail from drei?


----------



## Drei (Apr 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm sure the Eastern Bloc women forced into prostitution will agree that Capitalism 'winning' the Cold War has been a good thing.


well yeah, i didn't know enough... only since taking an interest on this thread, have i become more aware of the effects!!!


----------



## Drei (Apr 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> where do you hail from drei?


channel island, guernsey!!! a small rock near france.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

Drei said:


> channel island, guernsey!!! a small rock near france.


 

nazi collaborationists!


----------



## Drei (Apr 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> nazi collaborationists!


that's what some say 
I'm sure there are many descendands from it too...

Im not a true Guern though, family emigrated here for the "secluded" reasons as it also meant seclusion from dangers!!! i.e. safe and boring LOL


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drei said:


> well yeah, i didn't know enough... only since taking an interest on this thread, have i become more aware of the effects!!!



Read McMafia by Nisha Glenny to get a basic picture of the joys of the end of the Cold War (that Thatcher should be remembered for).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/McMafia-Seriously-Organised-Misha-Glenny/dp/0099481251


----------



## Drei (Apr 13, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Read McMafia by Nisha Glenny to get a basic picture of the joys of the end of the Cold War (that Thatcher should be remembered for).
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/McMafia-Seriously-Organised-Misha-Glenny/dp/0099481251


i will thanks


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 13, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> An
> 
> 
> And parliament would have legalised hunting the wild Irish for sport (I mean more so than they had already).


 
no doubt about it but thats what countries have to go through sometimes.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 13, 2013)

weepiper said:


> terry christian ‏@terrychristian4h
> Thank you Thatcher for supporting Pol Pot and his genocide killing milllions in Cambodia -I bet some of them were commies.


 
To be fair in the name of pedantry, her government supported him in a borderland coalition_ after_ he'd been given the boot by the Vietnamese army. So her government helped to delay any moves taken against him and his associates, something to be done through the same organisation that protected him.

As for millions, it was between 1.5 to 2 million deaths, many of which were not caused by what is defined as genocide by the UN, and as said above, an organisation that helped him and downplayed his crimes when he was a useful tool for anti-Soviet interests. It was instead through the failure of economic policy, including the violence used to put it into action.

That's not to downplay things myself, with one series of non-genocidal massacres seeing at least 100,000 killed in six months.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 14, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> no doubt about it but thats what countries have to go through sometimes.


 
I think we've had QUITE ENOUGH of that already, THANKS.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 14, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> no doubt about it but thats what countries have to go through sometimes.


 
Honestly can't see how you shrug your shoulders and say "shit happens" in the face of this. Realistically if Thatcher had been killed then it'd have been a fucking bloodbath, and I don't see how such a massacre of republicans and nationalists would've aided the cause myself.

I say this with no relish but I bet deep down Gerry Adams and Martin McGuinness (your heroes  ) are happy she lived, cos there's absolutely no way they would be alive today if she had died. There's probably a lot of people you know and love who wouldn't be around today if that sequence of events had played out - more so than already, way moreso infact.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 14, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Honestly can't see how you shrug your shoulders and say "shit happens" in the face of this. Realistically if Thatcher had been killed then it'd have been a fucking bloodbath, and I don't see how such a massacre of republicans and nationalists would've aided the cause myself.
> 
> I say this with no relish but I bet deep down Gerry Adams and Martin McGuinness (your heroes  ) are happy she lived, cos there's absolutely no way they would be alive today if she had died. There's probably a lot of people you know and love who wouldn't be around today if that sequence of events had played out - more so than already, way moreso infact.


But, but, causes are always way more important than _people_.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 14, 2013)

[quote="Delroy Booth, post: 12144012, member:


> Honestly can't see how you shrug your shoulders and say "shit happens" in the face of this.


 
what do you want me to say,,that im glad she survived . Im fucking well not .



> Realistically if Thatcher had been killed then it'd have been a fucking bloodbath, and I don't see how such a massacre of republicans and nationalists would've aided the cause myself.


 
Realistically the only people responsible for British war crimes are the state who commits them , not their victims. The globe would still be pink if everyone adopted the attitude you suggest and shat themselves about the british or any other empires wrath .



> I say this with no relish but I bet deep down Gerry Adams and Martin McGuinness (your heroes  )


 
seriously, your being a dick now



> are happy she lived, cos there's absolutely no way they would be alive today if she had died. There's probably a lot of people you know and love who wouldn't be around today if that sequence of events had played out - more so than already, way moreso infact.


 
right..so its thanks for not massacring us all . Maggie saved lives and I should be grateful even though she won in the end . Righto.

Tugs forelock .


----------



## Firky (Apr 14, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> re; Terry Christian
> hats off to someone i'd previously seen as simply a gormless, irritating tool


 
Yup, I had to read his wiki entry after those comments. Gone up slightly in my opinion. I now know why he thanks Thatcher for his job:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Christian

He was spotted in 1981 by Maxine Baker, who booked him along with 99 other unemployed youngsters from the inner City area of Manchester for Devil's Advocate, a programme made by Granada Television and networked on a Sunday night on ITV about youngsters on the dole, presented by former World in Action editor Gus Macdonald. The show was made in reaction to the Scarman report which looked into the causes of that summers riots in Moss Side, Toxteth, Brixton, Handsworth and St Pauls, Bristol. Amongst the other kids on the dole alongside Christian on Devil's Advocate was Johnny Marr of The Smiths. As a result of his appearances on the programme, Christian was offered his own radio show on BBC Radio Derby called Barbed Wireless.[3]


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 14, 2013)

Fucking hell should I bother with this tonight? Or tomorrow? Or even at all? fuck it



Casually Red said:


> what do you want me to say,,that im glad she survived . Im fucking well not


 
No I'm saying are you glad that the inevitable overwhelming military reaction her assassination would've led to never happened? It's a different question. I don't care much for Maggie Thatcher myself either as it happens.



Casually Red said:


> Realistically the only people responsible for British war crimes are the state who commits them , not their victims. The globe would still be pink if everyone adopted the attitude you suggest and shat themselves about the british or any other empires wrath .


 
I'm not disputing responsibility. Where do I even mention that? Read what I put - obviously it would've been a horrendous war crime and I don't think for a moment your oblivious to this, so I thought I'd spare you the "you heartless animal" lecture and try arguing in cold-hearted military strategic terms, how her assassination would've impacted on irish republicanism. It's stupid to provoke an overwhelming military reaction from an enemy that totally outguns you. If you're engaged in a long-term guerilla campaign against a militarily superior enemy then creating a mad flashpoint without having the means to deal with the consequences seems bad to me. They'd have crushed Sinn Fein and the Provisional IRA, ruthlessly, I don't think that "doing a Cromwell" stuff is just hypberole. They'd have attacked the whole irish catholic population en masse, never mind just the IRA, and it would've seriously set back republicanism in the north.



Casually Red said:


> seriously, your being a dick now


 
Sincerely, I wasn't trying to be, so sorry. It was actually intended as a jokey little gesture, so as I didn't come accross too personally hostile.



Casually Red said:


> right..so its thanks for not massacring us all . Maggie saved lives and I should be grateful even though she won in the end . Righto.


 
This is grossly unfair. I said nothing of the sort. And this -



Casually Red said:


> Tugs forelock .


 
is just childish but it did make me smile.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 14, 2013)

[quote="Delroy Booth, post: 12144036, member:




> No I'm saying are you glad that the inevitable overwhelming military reaction her assassination would've led to never happened? It's a different question. I don't care much for Maggie Thatcher myself either as it happens.


 
i would only be glad if the british forces and government werent in Ireland to begin with . Your asking me to embrace a scenario within a context thats unacceptable . Ill state my position again that in absolutely no way imaginable am I glad Maggie Thatcher survived the attempt to take her out regardless of the consequences .






> I'm not disputing responsibility. Where do I even mention that? Read what I put - obviously it would've been a horrendous war crime and I don't think for a moment your oblivious to this, so I thought I'd spare you the "you heartless animal" lecture and try arguing in cold-hearted military strategic terms, how her assassination would've impacted on irish republicanism.


 
id argue your assessment of its impact is completely wrong, not least regarding British strategy itself which you dont seem to have much comprehension of .



> It's stupid to provoke an overwhelming military reaction from an enemy that totally outguns you.


 
i seem to remember the republican cause benefitted greatly from the events of 1916 in dublin, despite the overwhelming military defeat and execution of its entire leadership . Or rather because of it in many ways . Historys not on the side of your argument .



> If you're engaged in a long-term guerilla campaign against a militarily superior enemy then creating a mad flashpoint without having the means to deal with the consequences seems bad to me.


 
guerillas tend to move out of the way when this occurs . and come back later . In an Irish context atrocities like the type your alluding to tend to greatly increase support for them, not diminish it .



> They'd have crushed Sinn Fein and the Provisional IRA, ruthlessly, I don't think that "doing a Cromwell" stuff is just hypberole. They'd have attacked the whole irish catholic population en masse, never mind just the IRA, and it would've seriously set back republicanism in the north.


 

ultimately such a move would have been self defeating as it would have left them with no political strategy after their bloodlust had been sated. Attacking en masse one section of the population would only result in radicalising that population, not subduing it . Again you ignore the lesson of history and how Maggies policies ultimately prevailed in Ireland . Indeed what Maggies policies actually were . Which were to ideologically defeat republicanism thereby defeating it for good, as opposed to its military elimination which would only temporarily set it back and ultimately make it stronger . She won hands down . Republicanism itself as an ideology was politically defeated even though its organisations and leadership remained intact , and indeed later assumed the political and personal patronage of both westminster and the white house once they abandoned their political position .




> Sincerely, I wasn't trying to be, so sorry. It was actually intended as a jokey little gesture, so as I didn't come accross too personally hostile.


 
you are plainly unaware I dont regard either Mr " I FORGIVE MAGGIE" Adams or British deputy minister McGuiness as any type of hero . However Ill forgive you in the spirit of reconciliation .






> This is grossly unfair. I said nothing of the sort. And this -


 
its implied in the logic of your argument though . So the answer remains no , im not glad maggie survived, on any level .


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 14, 2013)

Logic? There's some astonishing logic on display in the post above. The most astonishing is the idea that the IRA could've assassinated the prime minister of Great Britain, thus triggering an all out war, abandon the people of northern ireland to be slaughtered ("guerillas tend to move out of the way when this occurs" yeah don't they just...) and then via this go on to win mass support for the IRA. As if all the IRA ever needed to beat the British Army was mass support from people in the Republic of Ireland and parts of the the Irish diaspora.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 14, 2013)

The IRA, a guerilla movement with its origins in a population of around 5 million, has never been in the business of physically defeating the British army which draws its strength from a population of over 65 million . Its only ever been in the business of making it impossible for British rule to operate in Ireland except from behind sandbags and out of the barrel of a gun. In such a context British rule assumes the outward reality of a foreign occupation bereft of any political or moral legitimacy intent on denying the Irish peoples right to sovereign independence, whilst the IRAs position assumes an outward reality of asserting the Irish nations right to sovereign independence . Any eventual peace settlement from a republican point of view has to be settled on that basis.
Neither the IRA or sinn fein were republicanism itself, simply manifestations of it . Of which there have ben and will be many . Their elimination doesnt guarantee a British victory,as something or soemeone else simply steps into their place. Only the ideological defeat of what they represent does that .
Which is why British strategy since the mid 70s has been Ulsterisation, normalisation and criminalisation in an attempt to assert its legitmacy against Irish legitimacy . The British state has long known thats were the key to success and failure in Ireland lies . The acceptance of the legitimacy of its position and the criminalisation of the Irish position .
Massacring the population does you no favours at all in that regard . It simply delEgitimises your own position while greatly enhancing the legitimacy of your opponents position . And making it virtually impossible for you to garner the necessary collaboration from Irish politicians in order to boost your own claims to legitimacy . Such a move would have been disastrous long term for the British position regardless of whatever short term military benefits they may have accrued from it .

Thats the logic.

eta

against her own political instincts thatcher understood that logic, applied it and ultimately won .


----------



## coley (Apr 14, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> The IRA, a guerilla movement with its origins in a population of around 5 million, has never been in the business of physically defeating the British army which draws its strength from a population of over 65 million . Its only ever been in the business of making it impossible for British rule to operate in Ireland except from behind sandbags and out of the barrel of a gun. In such a context British rule assumes the outward reality of a foreign occupation bereft of any political or moral legitimacy intent on denying the Irish peoples right to sovereign independence, whilst the IRAs position assumes an outward reality of asserting the Irish nations right to sovereign independence . Any eventual peace settlement from a republican point of view has to be settled on that basis.
> Neither the IRA or sinn fein were republicanism itself, simply manifestations of it . Of which there have ben and will be many . Their elimination doesnt guarantee a British victory,as something or soemeone else simply steps into their place. Only the ideological defeat of what they represent does that .
> Which is why British strategy since the mid 70s has been Ulsterisation, normalisation and criminalisation in an attempt to assert its legitmacy against Irish legitimacy . The British state has long known thats were the key to success and failure in Ireland lies . The acceptance of the legitimacy of its position and the criminalisation of the Irish position .
> Massacring the population does you no favours at all in that regard . It simply delEgitimises your own position while greatly enhancing the legitimacy of your opponents position . And making it virtually impossible for you to garner the necessary collaboration from Irish politicians in order to boost your own claims to legitimacy . Such a move would have been disastrous long term for the British position regardless of whatever short term military benefits they may have accrued from it .
> ...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 14, 2013)

Stewart Lee http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...s-dead-but-who-reinvented-her-life?CMP=twt_gu



> The pro-Thatcher consensus had reached critical mass to the point that even suggesting something as innocuous as the baroness being "divisive" brought accusations of bias and bad taste. But I must have lived through a different 1980s, because I remember Lady Thatcher being actively despised. For whatever reasons, united in their hatred of the baroness were massive and vastly different sections of the population, and not just the imaginary Trotskyites Michael Gove is currently trying to resurrect from within their dusty donkey jacket winding sheets.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## stereoisomer (Apr 14, 2013)

Editorial in New Scientist. The headline was "Thatcher- a scientist who turned" 
Not exactly singing her praises....


> MARGARET THATCHER, who died earlier this week, was that rarest of British politicians: a scientist. Having read chemistry at the University of Oxford, one might have expected her to oversee an expansion of science.
> It didn't work out that way. Thatcher's hard-nosed policies on privatisation and manufacturing led to a dramatic reduction in research activity in the UK.
> Sometimes her scientific background did show through. In 1988, Thatcher, as prime minister, became one of the first world leaders to warn of warming caused by greenhouse gases. "Such warming could cause accelerated melting of glacial ice and a consequent increase in the sea level of several feet over the next century," she told a meeting of the UK's Royal Society.
> In general, however, Thatcher's policies were driven by free-market ideology, not science. Spending on R&D has never fully recovered; meaningful action on climate change was long deferred. We can hope that the next scientist-turned-PM will prove more sympathetic to research. But given the paucity of scientists in political life, we may have to wait a long time for one.
> _This article appeared in print under the headline "Thatcher: a scientist who turned"_


----------



## coley (Apr 14, 2013)

stereoisomer said:


> Editorial in New Scientist. The headline was "Thatcher- a scientist who turned"
> Not exactly singing her praises....


She also changed her mind on GW and became a critic.


----------



## stereoisomer (Apr 14, 2013)

coley said:


> She also changed her mind on GW and became a critic.


Well that's totally changed my opinion of her.


----------



## coley (Apr 14, 2013)

stereoisomer said:


> Well that's totally changed my opinion of her.



She was also a cheerleader for the EU but changed her mind on that also, possibly her only saving grace,albeit a minuscule one compared to her subsequent atrocities.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yvonne Redfern (never heard of her, apparently she's an author) in the Independent:



> It’s easy for some to say, now she is dead, that they had nothing personal against Thatcher. It was just her policies. As she once said, no, no, no. When someone sends one of your family in to a depression that pushes them in to their grave it is personal. It doesn’t get more personal. This is why I despise her. I don’t know anyone who doesn’t.


----------



## treelover (Apr 15, 2013)

Shotton,(her hometown) basically a one industry town was devastated by the Steel closures...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 15, 2013)

Respect to John Aldridge for that piece!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2013)

Is he a soccerball type?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, see this post from previous page.

He's very anti-Thatcher tbf.


----------



## Stash (Apr 16, 2013)

Ian McKellen

http://www.mckellen.com/writings/tribute/130415-thatcher.htm


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Beware of the rabid right, not the loony left
In the wake of Thatcher's death it has been shown once again that the most intolerant, Stalinist and insistently PC forces are on the right* - Yasmin Alibhai Brown



> On January 30th 1978, the day my son was born, Margaret Thatcher charmingly told white TV viewers their country was in danger of being “swamped” by other cultures. Enoch Powell’s gory warnings about black and Asian immigration  were rebranded and detoxified by the wily, well groomed, Lady Tory and embedded in the nation’s psyche. Her words were calculated, and won her populist support and admirers within her party. Sixteen months later she became PM.
> In the ceaseless cacophony following her death, scant attention has been paid to her supremacist views of Empire (Bruge Speech, 1992) or the race riots, or the many deaths in custody of black men, or government-sanctioned unfair policing, or her deep hostility to immigrants of colour or concomitant warmth towards white Zimbabweans and South Africans. As the blogger Jacqueline Scott writes: “Racism fattened under Thatcher”. Forgotten too is her vendetta against the GLC and ILEA, those London bodies that did not fall in line with her little-Englandism. The politically correct, radical right has silenced all such talk and much more besides.
> 
> Make no mistake, the most intolerant, Stalinist and insistently PC forces today are on the right, not on the so called “loony left”. Last week the right hysterically attacked the Diana Fund for supporting a pro-immigration organisation. Diana was a friend to the outsider and the despised; yet those she was close to are kicking off about this funding. The same reactionary battalions stopped the BBC from fully playing a song that legitimately got into the top of the charts, because it “insults” the hallowed Tory matriarch. Most of our newspapers are on the right and they push, and sometimes bully, broadcasters into that same ideological space. Fearful of bad headlines, the BBC meekly accommodates their propaganda – and so the right gets bolder and more demanding.
> ...


----------



## ymu (Apr 16, 2013)

Don't often have much time for Alibhai Brown, but that is bang on.

Although I define the 'loony left' as the identity-based twats, and they're the shits who helped create this mess, so I wouldn't be letting them off the hook neither.


----------



## Drei (Apr 17, 2013)

She's being compared to vader now LOL


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

Drei said:


> She's being compared to vader now LOL


 
As good as that is, it's not really suitable for this thread, unless you can attribute it to someone in the public eye?


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 17, 2013)

ymu said:


> Don't often have much time for Alibhai Brown, but that is bang on.


 
Seconded - the best thing I've read by her, by some considerable distance.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 17, 2013)

Dennis Skinner tells it how it is


----------



## ymu (Apr 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> As good as that is, it's not really suitable for this thread, unless you can attribute it to someone in the public eye?


Drei Make it the OP of another parody thread:

Darth Vader - a different view.


----------



## treelover (Apr 18, 2013)

> Walking through Whiteleys, where the programmes are recorded, a group crowded and abused me. Some were racist, others insulting or filthy.


 
wonder what sort of group it was, youngsters? middle aged tories, was it a gang or just a random group, what sort of area is it, never heard of the place, tbh, genuinely interested in finding out..


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 18, 2013)

treelover said:


> wonder what sort of group it was, youngsters? middle aged tories, was it a gang or just a random group, what sort of area is it, never heard of the place, tbh, genuinely interested in finding out..


Whiteley's is a shopping centre in swanky Bayswater (London).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 18, 2013)

Linton Kwesi Johnson in fine style:
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/lin...inner-city-riots_b_3081167.html?utm_hp_ref=tw



> To my mind, Thatcher was a ruthless class warrior for the ruling class. Her ignominious achievement was the tearing up of the post-World War Two 'settlement', clawing back the gains the working class had won. Her cross-party admiration stems from the fact that she is regarded as the architect of the neo-liberal orthodoxy to which they all subscribe, notwithstanding the dire straits in which the free market dogma has taken the British economy.


 


> Thatcher will be remembered by many black people of my generation as a bigot and a xenophobe who fanned the flames of racial hatred, giving succour to the fascists who were emboldened to carry out terrorist attacks against black and Asian people.


----------



## Gingerman (May 23, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Fair play to Glenda Jackson for that speech. And good on John Bercow for telling Tony Baldry to know his place. Typical of a Tory, but nice to see it being applied to one of his own...especially a whiny cunt like him.


Actually saw Glenda today near Westminister,went up to her and told her how much I loved her speech regarding Thatch's death,got a handshake and a big smile off her


----------

